# 安装好gentoo后，如何重新配置网络啊？

## kongxiaobo

我昨天装好gentoo，但是没有配置网络，现在想安装，请问如何重新配置安装啊？请各位大侠指点，万分感谢！！

----------

## gj313

ifconfig

带界面的就用nm-applet吧

----------

## zzj666

到主页，看官方文档，非常清楚.

----------

## struggleforgentoo

 *kongxiaobo wrote:*   

> 我昨天装好gentoo，但是没有配置网络，现在想安装，请问如何重新配置安装啊？请各位大侠指点，万分感谢！！

 

你可以安装NetworkManager，它是个图形界面，配置起来比较简单

----------

## zonyonq

直接安装net-setup软件啊

```

emerge net-setup

```

----------

## hudsonzuo

你的网络是什么情况？dhcp还是静态IP

静态IP需要设置IP、路由、DNS

----------

## s4426565

如果你用net-setup eth0 没有什么效果 ifconfig后 什么都没有只有 lo 那就是你的网卡的内核设置部分出了问题。livecd应该是自动加载你的网卡driver 然而 你自己装的内核有可能你忘了选你的网卡driver。 如果是这样你要重新编译内核。具体步骤 doc上有。 编译完毕后 再net-setup

----------

## wgwnxu

在/etc/conf.d/net文件中，IPV4，如果只配一个IP

config_eth0="192.168.0.2/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

如果要配置多个IP

config_eth0="192.168.0.2/24 192.168.0.3/24 192.168.0.4/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

----------

